# pic's of eden



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

random pic's of eden,


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She's gorgeous Karen but then I am bias towards black pups


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I am increasingly becoming fonder of black cockapoos too, fell for wee Max big time in July, seeing all the black beauties on here, then after meeting the most adorable Poppy and Rosie at the weekend, and a random stranger Oscar the other day, and they do look sooo good beside a blond 

Oops, sorry I meant to say Eden is gorgeous, oh those eyes and that sweet sweet little face :love-eyes:


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Eden is gorgeous!! Such a cute little face  x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

She's stunning! .......and I think I can detect a bit of a mischievous glint in her eye! 

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Eden is a gorgeous puppy Karen


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

totally adorable Karen - thanks for posting the pics


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Beautiful Eden. Such a lovely shiny coat.


----------



## Oddson (Jun 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Hope you have as much fun and love as i do every day with my Nellie. Never knew I could love an animal so much. Every day is a joy even the wet dirty paw marks all over my lovely white floor.


----------



## katycat (Sep 30, 2011)

Awe lovely, my daughters cockapoo Mackie is black with some white and he looks lovely next to his brother who is cream and apricot.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Karen, Eden is adorable, such a cute face.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

awww! I love her tail! So curly


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Eden is beautiful - and I love her name too 

Turi x


----------

